# WINNIPEGGERS UNITE



## 20131 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey guys...just wondering if anyone knows about any support groups in Winnipeg. If not, is there anybody who would like to start one with me? My main problem is that I have a noisey stomach problem that is greatly affecting my academic life. I may have IBS but I don't know yet. WEll, let me know if anyone's interested in my offer!


----------

